# Does driving a truck make a woman look butchy?



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

No a butchy woman makes a woman look butchy lol

I don't think so and hope not because my next vehicle will be a big sexy truck! Something that won't fall apart when I got off roading.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

If it does... then I'm butchy lol. I prefer driving our duramax over anything else!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't see the connection?? It's a vehicle. I love pick ups but I don't think they make me look like that, its how you dress/look.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

I luv my truck cuz I'm always haulin' something (other than *****). It's very common in my area to see women in big trucks...even the high maintenance kind! :cheer2:


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah I don't really know what to say to this as I drive a 4x4 F150 supercrew. I'm not butchy but I don't think I'm hot because I drive a truck, it made the most sense for us to get a truck with two little boys (need the space for car seats) and Colorado weather. I think a woman driving a truck doesn't make her hot or butchy. It's just a vehicle, those two attributes come from within


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Mali said:


> yeah I don't really know what to say to this as I drive a 4x4 F150 supercrew. I'm not butchy but I don't think I'm hot because I drive a truck, it made the most sense for us to get a truck with two little boys (need the space for car seats) and Colorado weather. I think a woman driving a truck doesn't make her hot or butchy. It's just a vehicle, those two attributes come from within


You're right it doesn't make you hot or not. I don't think a guy is going to look at me and think either way cause of what I drive. He might think ITS hot that a girl drives a truck. I think that's a better wording for it.

I think it's hot that guys shoot bows, I don't think it makes the guy hot. If a guy does dishes does it make him hot or feminine?


----------



## NUARCHER (Oct 19, 2005)

Come ladies post up you and your rig I do think a woman in a truck or jeep is hot.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

NUARCHER said:


> Come ladies post up you and your rig I do think a woman in a truck or jeep is hot.


Why do the women always have to post??? Why not post yours? this is the women's thread we should be entertained not you.


----------



## litigress1 (Apr 26, 2010)

OMG-not at all. I've driven all kinds of vehicles, including pick-up trucks (stick shift & while pregnant) and I don't feel that has any bearing on who I am. If I like the vehicle and feel comfortable, that's all I want. Driving a truck gives me a sense of not letting anyone push me around. I believe men enjoy a woman who can be themselves in more ways than just being "dainty". Ladies, we can handle it all!!!!!!


----------



## NUARCHER (Oct 19, 2005)

buckeye_girl said:


> Why do the women always have to post??? Why not post yours? this is the women's thread we should be entertained not you.


Sweetie I would love to but I don,t have a truck or a jeep to post. All I have is a little green Ford 4cly pickup. LOL


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

I drive a truck cause you can't pull a horse trailer with a Volkswagon! :teeth:












And I've been driving trucks since 1978! 
No Butchy thing about it....just common sense. :thumbs_up


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

I have bird dogs and also in the winter I haul quail.....so yes I have a truck....a RED one...and I love it. We are a truck family!! We have a red one, white one (my husbands work truck) and a blue one....oh yeah....and a camo one....As long as I am able to get in a truck...I'll have one!!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

NUARCHER said:


> Sweetie I would love to but I don,t have a truck or a jeep to post. All I have is a little green Ford 4cly pickup. LOL


Truck is a truck......lets see it


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

As has been said before, a truck doesn't make the woman driving it hot or butchy. Just my opinion. 
Here is a pic of my truck.........(if it will load!) :lol:


----------



## NUARCHER (Oct 19, 2005)

DeeS said:


> As has been said before, a truck doesn't make the woman driving it hot or butchy. Just my opinion.
> Here is a pic of my truck.........(if it will load!) :lol:


That is a sweet rig DeeS


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

NUARCHER said:


> That is a sweet rig DeeS


Well thank you Russ.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

DeeS if that says on the side what I think it does whats your MPG? I am huge Mopar fan.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

DocMort said:


> DeeS if that says on the side what I think it does whats your MPG? I am huge Mopar fan.


Your seeing correctly!! It is a V-10 and MPG absolutely sucks! Around town, I'm lucky to get 9-10, out on the highway around 12. And I even had the catalytic converter taken out, so it sounds pretty badazz. But, its mine free and clear and I need it for hauling hay, hunting and just gettin out muddin!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't think driving a truck makes one butchy. I think its all on how a person acts. I to have a truck, its a 2004 dodge dakota. With horses you can't haul feed, hay, wood chips, with a car. Hoping once I'm able to find a good job, I'll be able to get a bigger truck so I can haul a horse trailer. This truck seems to haul things just find. Probably wouldn't have a problem with a one horse trailer with it. Or something along those lines.


----------



## jdouthit (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks ladies. To be honest I'm not very suprised at these answers. I guess the jury is swayed since I asked on an Archery forum, though LOL! My wife is a bit shocked at the ladies around here who drive trucks. She's from North MS close to Memphis where living country is a house on 3 acres and 10-20 minutes from the mall. I think living in the delta here in South Arkansas is just a culture shock to her.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

DeeS I drive an 06 Ram 1500 QC 4x4 with the Hemi, it is stock and I get like 15 in the city and 21 on highway. The thing that makes me made is the 200 dollars a tire for just a decent tire not even a top of the line tire.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

DocMort said:


> DeeS I drive an 06 Ram 1500 QC 4x4 with the Hemi, it is stock and I get like 15 in the city and 21 on highway. The thing that makes me made is the 200 dollars a tire for just a decent tire not even a top of the line tire.


Oh I so hear ya about tires!! I have 33's on this one and paid $245 a piece for them.  I almost bought a '05 1500, 4 door, 6 speed, with the 318 in it. Was a steal, but they wouldn't give me what I wanted out of mine.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

DeeS said:


> Oh I so hear ya about tires!! I have 33's on this one and paid $245 a piece for them.  I almost bought a '05 1500, 4 door, 6 speed, with the 318 in it. Was a steal, but they wouldn't give me what I wanted out of mine.


I don't blame you there gotta get what ya want out of it. I will get a diesel next time I get a truck though.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

not the truck...the high and tight, while wearing mens clothes, and mens boots, and all around acting like a man...thats what makes a woman look butchy


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

DocMort said:


> I don't blame you there gotta get what ya want out of it. I will get a diesel next time I get a truck though.


I've got some friends up here keeping an eye out for another Dodge. A diesel would be great, just don't care for the price tag on it!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

I have an '04 2500 HO Diesel 4-wheel drive...would've preferred an automatic short bed, but needed the standard long bed for pulling my horse trailer. I get about 14-15 mpg loaded with 3 horses and 18-23 empty...also depends on the amount of idling...and of course racing people at the stop light really sucks the fuel.	
My brother has an '04 1500 short bed auto with the hemi and only gets like 6-10 mpg...it's fun to drive but harsh on the pocket book. I absolutely love the power of the diesels!!


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

im not butchy either and I drive a ford 350 long box extended cab.. I drive a boat.. LOL


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

bsites9 said:


> not the truck...the high and tight, while wearing mens clothes, and mens boots, and all around acting like a man...thats what makes a woman look butchy


Dang I knew I was doing something wrong.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Diamondgirl27 said:


> im not butchy either and I drive a ford 350 long box extended cab.. I drive a boat.. LOL


That's too funny...I have the 4 doors with the long bed and it really does feel like you're driving a boat!! Trying to find parking is pretty tough too...usually i take up 4 spaces at the far end of the lot. I'm fairly confident that people get really miffed about it, but it's better than having them squeeze in and ding up the sides.


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

Thats all I want is a truck..but thats just who I am. A truck doesnt make a woman look butchy. I think if a truck is what you want get that..if you want a sports car get that. Its all on what you like. But I really cant say anything because Im a tomboy so it dont help any but I dont think it will make you look butchy!


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

bsites9 said:


> not the truck...the high and tight, while wearing mens clothes, and mens boots, and all around acting like a man...thats what makes a woman look butchy


This made my night! :blob1:


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

bsites9 said:


> not the truck...the high and tight, while wearing mens clothes, and mens boots, and all around acting like a man...thats what makes a woman look butchy


lol, no doubt! Wish I still had my truck.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

jdouthit said:


> I posted a poll over in Mutantville and I'm only getting male responses. I know...suprise suprise LOL! Anyways, I wanted to see a woman's point of view. Check it out.....
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057789128&posted=1#post1057789128


jdouthit:brick:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

women driving trucks,shooting a bow or gun or hunting yeah you go girls.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I love my truck, a 2005 white chevy silverado extended cab...loaded, leather, sunroof, the works!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Here it is!!!


----------



## Morisato (Jan 13, 2010)

Just get the truck and paint it pink. It should equalize the butch to fem ratio.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Lets see, when I was younger we had a early '60's model dodge which was awesome! Later I drove a '75 chevy. Next since I've been married we've had a '73 chevy, little dodge dakota, '94 dodge ram 1500 and our current '96 Ford F 250 extended cab with a long box. It's got a huge motor and gets 9-10 mpg highway. When we have it in 4 wheel it gets 2-3 mpg. So we ended up getting a intrepid from my brother just to save money on gas. I'd rather drive the truck though. I hate feeling like I'm sitting on the pavement when I drive lol! Oh yeah, and I'm just an average girl with all her teeth


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

hmmm... I have somewhat of a skewed view on woman and trucks thing....I don't think it makes us look butchy but..... when I see a woman hop out of a truck I wonder if its hers or her sig other's... and since I drive such vehicles (Dodge dakota and now a Chevy blazer 4wd) I became concerned that people would assume the same thing of my pride and joy... and so I wanted to make sure everyone knows its mine and not my boyfriends/husbands/brothers/dads...... 

so I feminized my blazer! .......................... I included a pic of my Dodge too


----------



## carpshootn (Sep 17, 2009)

*My Truck*

Nope it doesn't! Even if you have to change a flat tire. :teeth:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

woodsbaby said:


> hmmm... I have somewhat of a skewed view on woman and trucks thing....I don't think it makes us look butchy but..... when I see a woman hop out of a truck I wonder if its hers or her sig other's... and since I drive such vehicles (Dodge dakota and now a Chevy blazer 4wd) I became concerned that people would assume the same thing of my pride and joy... and so I wanted to make sure everyone knows its mine and not my boyfriends/husbands/brothers/dads......
> 
> so I feminized my blazer! .......................... I included a pic of my Dodge too


To solve that, I just put a nice CowGIRL up sticker in the back window!! :lol:


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Half of my daughter's dance team drive trucks. They are the least butchy people I've ever seen. My daughter plans on painting hers yellow, when she's done fixing it up with her dad.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

This is what my rig looks like that I drive everyday!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

admiral vixen said:


> this is what my rig looks like that i drive everyday!


love it! =)


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

Admiral Vixen said:


> This is what my rig looks like that I drive everyday!


I love it...lol... I should take a pic of what I drive at work! lol


----------



## shootU2 (May 23, 2008)

*Trucks and Jeeps the only way to travel*

I split my driving between an F250, F150, and a 76 Jeep CJ7.
The vehicles may be butch, but the driver in not.
I see plenty of ladies driving trucks trucks who are as girly as they can get!


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

absolutecool said:


> Here it is!!!


That is the single awesomest thing I have ever seen.

I don't care if it's butchy or hot or whatever. I want one. D:

I'm hoping my parents will get me a truck for my first car *fingers crossed*


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Trucks*

My wife drives a F-350 King Ranch Superduty on 35" tires that kinda sounds like a jet taxiing on the runway.  Its actually mine but these days since i communte I rock the Ford Taurus!>


----------



## murk_man2001 (Mar 4, 2006)

DeeS said:


> As has been said before, a truck doesn't make the woman driving it hot or butchy. Just my opinion.
> Here is a pic of my truck.........(if it will load!) :lol:


Jeezy Crow!!!!!,.......Be still my beating Heart!!!!!


----------



## TraciG (May 25, 2010)

Hi!! I drove a truck for 2 years, and it's all up to you on how people perceive you. There are most definitely butchy women out there, but I NEVER let myself get that way. It's a little more difficult out on the road, as the facilities are not very catered to women, but you just have to take the time out of your day to take care of things...hope that helps!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I decided while driving the F250 without running boards last week that it doesn't make me look butch it makes me look funny trying to climb in while pregnant. Grab the handle and heeeeeeeeeave hoooooooo.


----------



## TexasHuntinGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

Good Job fellow arrow slingin girls...some of yall have some nice rides!! I agree with ya...its hard to pull a boat with a car. And its kinda hard to see over the hood with a big ol 10pt buck strapped to it..lol...


----------



## arrowgrrl (Oct 6, 2009)

*who cares?*

Oops - if this looks butchy then oh well, I'll have to live with it.
Regarding trucks: my folks gave me a beat up pick up to drive through high school. My goal at that time was to learn everything I could so I could safely haul myself to horse shows to give my mom a break. And to become proficient at backing a trailer. That worked out really well. 
I've driven a truck ever since and couldn't live without one. Tools, dogs, boats, trailers of all sorts and traveling for work and taking care of my family...no car in my future!


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

buckeye_girl said:


> I decided while driving the F250 without running boards last week that it doesn't make me look butch it makes me look funny trying to climb in while pregnant. Grab the handle and heeeeeeeeeave hoooooooo.


LMAO!!!!! This was me until 5 weeks ago when little man made his appearance, let's say it was entertaining to anyone watching me haul my belly into the truck for the last month or so of my pregnancy!!!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

lol the things we look forward to huh. I found its equally as hard to get into a low riding car. I will stick with my small SUV until I'm not waddling around with a keg attached lol


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

murk_man2001 said:


> Jeezy Crow!!!!!,.......Be still my beating Heart!!!!!


:embara: Not sure if I should say thank you...........but, that only seem appropriate. So thank you kind sir.


----------



## LadyBowhunter63 (Feb 3, 2010)

I sure hope it doesn't. I drive a truck most of the time, but do have a car also. I'm not known for being real femine anyway....and hubby is just fine with that.


----------



## murk_man2001 (Mar 4, 2006)

DeeS said:


> :embara: Not sure if I should say thank you...........but, that only seem appropriate. So thank you kind sir.


Thats just my slang!!!!Now throw up a pic of that truck with an Elk in the back of it!!!!Then you"ll really stop my Heart!!!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

murk_man2001 said:


> Thats just my slang!!!!Now throw up a pic of that truck with an Elk in the back of it!!!!Then you"ll really stop my Heart!!!!


Well, give me til the end of Sept. and I will sure do what I can to have a pic of an elk in the back!


----------



## murk_man2001 (Mar 4, 2006)

DeeS said:


> Well, give me til the end of Sept. and I will sure do what I can to have a pic of an elk in the back!


I'M HOLDING YOU TOO IT!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

murk_man2001 said:


> I'M HOLDING YOU TOO IT!!!:thumbs_up


Alright. Now, does it matter if its a bull or cow?? :noidea:


----------



## murk_man2001 (Mar 4, 2006)

DeeS said:


> Alright. Now, does it matter if its a bull or cow?? :noidea:


Im not picky,whatever you can fit into the back of the truck, Bull or a Cow, I'll be jealous either way!!!When my grandkids(no time soon)read my book called "Murks Life" it has gotta have a Elk Hunt in it!!!Im holding you to this promise,Come October 1st, youll have a pm from me.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I saw a woman the other day driving a truck. She made the truck look wimpy. I thought of you all.


----------

